# propogating



## sys1mjd (Apr 22, 2002)

I am trying to be conservative, and would like to know about propogating trees. It seems as though you can spend your entire income on your landscape.

I have what I think are Maple trees with shoots coming out of the ground near the trunk of the tree. They range from a couple of inches to about one foot tall. Can I cut these shoots and plant them to form new trees?

Thanks for the feedback...
Micheal


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 22, 2002)

Depends on how they got there.

If they are sprouts from the roots or trunk, then you may be able to root them using hormones.

If they are just seedlings, people have beemn moving them for ages.

I don't know how many time I've been told something like "I got that big tree out of my neighbors fence when we moved in XX years ago!"


----------

